

Why Blackberry Will Comeback - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/why-blackberry-will-comeback-2011-10-14

======
suivix
>>not to mention the President of the US also uses a Blackberry.

He also smokes[d] cigarettes; not really the kind of person you want to
emulate in every way.

Back on topic, I would love to see RIM make a comeback and provide more
competition.

